# Samoyed, would you recommend the breed for the first time dog owner?



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

I have read in books that the breed can work out for the first time dog owner and they have not gone against telling people that first time or "novice" dog owners cannot own it. Others have said that the breed is very tough to own.

Do you think that a Samoyed would be unreasonable for the first time dog owner?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

My family had one when I was a kid. We got her from a family who couldn't handle her -- they kept her tied in the yard almost 24/7 and she barked constantly. She jumped on people. She wasn't leash trained and literally dragged me down the street on my stomach (I was too stubborn to let go, haha). However, we provided her with lots of attention, exercise and guidance and she matured into a great dog. 

I have also previously owned a malamute/collie (with the more malamute size, look and personality) and currently have an Alaskan Klee Kai, so it's safe to say I'm fond of the northern breeds.

I think Samoyeds are probably one of the easier northern breeds as they can be stubborn, but not as much so as some of the others, and they don't tend to be aggressive. I would think a first-time owner would be able to handle one okay as long as they did _lots_ of research, made sure they were prepared for the amount of energy these guys have (and the breed's tendency to dig and bark), and signed up for some puppy and/or basic obedience classes. But like people have told you in your other threads, you really just need to get out there, talk to some breeders and rescues, and find the dog that's perfect for you.


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 14, 2009)

They are not aggressive and are sweet dogs, but they are energetic and like to ROAM. 

We ended up having a problem with animal control picking her up because a 6 foot stockade fence wouldn't contain her. We had a one half acre fenced yard. Even so our Samoyed liked to escape and if she dug her way under the fence she might be found a mile away. I had the same problem with her pulling me along on walks. 

We loved her but I wouldn't get another Samoyed unless I had a large bit of farmland out in the country. It is in their nature to migrate and you can't change that. 

She was a BEAUTIFUL Dog. I loved the "Samoyed smile".


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I currently own a Siberian Husky but thanks for all advice guys.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

no one mentioned the grooming. there is A LOT of grooming. i mean A LOT. every single day.

we got iorek as our first dog. he is a fantastic dog. we took him to 2 obedience classes (two 10 week classes) and he used to go to doggy day care all the time when we were in a bigger city. he has A LOT of energy and he is a barker. we got a second dog to keep iorek company and help him get his energy out when we moved back home where there is no doggy daycare. (they say not to get a second dog for the first one but we really wanted a second dog for us too) they love to run their little bums off at the ball field together.

other than being a lot of work in the grooming department and having lots of energy samoyeds are great dogs. iorek is not aggressive at all, he is super friendly, and he loves kids.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

It wouldn't be my first choice, but of the three common Northern breeds, I think it's a MUCH better choice than a Sibe or a Malamute. While they're independent and not a good candidate for off leash running in an unfenecd area, they're a lot more people oriented and biddable than a Sibe, and MUCH less chance of dog aggression issues than the Malamute. I think they're an equally good choice with many other moderate-to-high energy breeds that need a fair amount of coat care such as standard poodles IF the home is one that is generally suited to the breed.


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

I was going to ask about the Keeshond lol.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

My best friend growing up had three Samoyeds and one Keeshond. The Samoyeds were very, very people-oriented dogs - always goofing off, friendly, and like someone else mentioned, that "smile" is just incredibly endearing. They were a TON of work though - expect SEVERAL periods of intense excercise per day, long romps in the yard, extended walks, daily grooming, and you might as well just get used to non-stop barking. Oh yeah, and good luck getting them to come indoors when there is snow on the ground - snow is like doggie crack! I'd say they are fine for a first time owner - not the first breed I'd think of, but doable nonetheless. They are wonderful, friendly dogs with great big personalities - but be prepared, as with any dog, for more work than you're probably expecting.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

If you have a husky... how are you a "first time dog owner?"


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

this was asked before I got my husky


----------

